# Handley Page Halifax



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has COLOR pictures of a Halifax...I was thinking pre-1944. The kit I bought has (3) different variations and I cant decide what I want to do? Just got back into modeling after 10 yrs. Already done a B-17 G and Bf-109 D. ... Any thoughts comments concerns would be appreciated


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What kit? Revell Germany has reissued the old Matchbox early Halifax. Its also the same kit sold by Modelcraft. Airfix has a later Halifax with radial engines.

Your paint jobs on all are fairly limited... Night undersides and Earth/Dark Green uppers. British bombers are pretty boring as far as paint schemes go. For front line combat bombers I don't think there is too much leeway. The Coastal Command may have used some of the early type planes. Those would have a lighter camouflage. I am less familair with Coastal Command stuff.

If you have the Airfix kit, the French used some Halifax bombers and while Night/Earth/Green they have some flashy markings with big red codes, yellow and black striped tails, and a mix of RAF and French roundel markings.


----------

